# MALL SAGA AQP



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

aqui esta lo q salio en arkinka hace tiempo acerca de este centro comercial  




























planos




























cortes y elevaciones










tienda saga falabella


















































































fuente: arkinka


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

o que bien , gracias por la informacion elmiocid, aunque en la elevación lateral se ven palmeras, me acuerdo que cuando abrio el mall Falabella, tenia palmeras que las trajeron de otro lado, pero se les murio, parece que no las plantaron bien y ahora hay como unos pinos, habra que poner fotos nuevas de como está y del Super....


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy bien con el aporte Cid... Me gusta como se ve este pequeño mall por fuera pero mucho mas por dentro.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelente¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

*Una gran pregunta*

Bueno ya me entro la duda y la curiosidad.

Aqui en Arequipa se harán el MEGA PLAZA y el MALL PLAZA. 

En Trujillo harán un REAL PLAZA y un MALL PLAZA. 

Tengo entendido que en el MALL PLAZA de ambas ciudades: Arequipa y Trujillo, habrán tiendas de SAGA Y RIPLEY, ¿cierto?. 

Mi pregunta es referente a SAGA. 

¿Cual es la extensión o el terreno que ocuparía solo SAGA en ambos MALL? 

Me refiero al MALL exclusivo de SAGA FALABELLA. No a todo EL MALL con sus tres tiendas anclas. 

Sabemos que el de AREQUIPA, (sólo el MALL completo que es de SAGA y su mismo estacionamiento) tienen unos 17 389 metros cuadrados. Además de tres niveles, un patio de comidas, una zona de cines que tiene capacidad para 1421 personas que se acomodan en 9 salas de cine. 

Además cuenta el MALL (de sólo SAGA FALABELLA) con TRES escaleras electricas, un ascensor y juegos electrónicos para niños. 

ahhh me olvidaba del SUPERMERCADO. 

Por favor quisiera esa información, con los planos que ya tienen. 

Extensión del SAGA FALABELLA DE AREQUIPA : 17 389 METROS2
Extensión del SAGA FALABELLA DEL MALL PLAZA AREQUIPA : ¿?
Extensión del SAGA FALABELLA DEL MALL PLAZA TRUJILLO : ¿?

Gracias a todos 

Saluti a tutti,


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Oscaredificios said:


> Bueno ya me entro la duda y la curiosidad.
> 
> Aqui en Arequipa se harán el MEGA PLAZA y el MALL PLAZA.
> 
> ...


creo q te estas confundiendo solo la tienda de saga falabella de arequipa tiene 7183 m2 de area construida (dice bien claro), 17 389metros es con todo los demas (patios de comidas, estacionamiento, multicines, tiendas menores y supermercado).
asi q las tiendas de saga falabella de trujillo y la de arequipa(todavia no hay planos, ya q aun no se ha dicho nada solo se ha comprado el terreno) deben de tener entre 7000 a 8000 m2 mas o menos.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Oscaredificios said:


> Si entiendo lo que me quieres decir, pero yo voy al hecho que incluso el estacionamiento es de SAGA FALABELLA.
> 
> En el MEGA PLAZA DE AREQUIPA, ciertamente abrá un estacionamiento al igual que el de Trujillo, pero no será EXCLUSIVO DE SAGA FALABELLA. Será de todo el "complejo"por asi decirlo y especificar más las cosas.
> 
> ...


LAS TIENDAS SOLO DE SAGA FALABELLA VARIAN ENTRE LOS 7000 A 10 000 m2 APROXIMADAMENTE.


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Oscaredificios said:


> Bueno te seré sincero :lol:
> 
> Porque en si no me parece justo y según lo que hablé con un arquitecto, no es justo comparar a un MALL(tienda preferiria llamarlo), hecho sólo para SAGA FALABELLA, el cual ocupa 17 389 m2, Con un COMPLEJO de TIENDAS llamado "MALL" (por así llamarlo). en el cual hay varias tiendas.
> 
> ...


dios mio me doy hno: hno: eres mas terco hno: :nuts: 
derrepent otro forista te puede resolver tu duda


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

Oscaredificios said:


> A lo que voy yo " para ir al grano" es a comparar SOLO MALL DE SAGA FALABELLA, (del estacionamiento ya yo me lo veo).
> 
> *Gracias a ti por soportarme, no sabes cuanto ya hiciste.*
> Eres buen forista!
> ...


es q hoy tuve de buenas jejeje:lol: :lol: saludos desde truxillo


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué bien se ve el mall. Tiene un aire al Jockey Plaza de Lima.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Aaaala, que tal confusión.

Un mall a.k.a complejo comercial, paseo comerial, etc es todo. Las tiendas ancla (por departemanto, supermercado, mejoramiento de hogar y oficina, etc) + tiendas medianas + tiendas pequeñas + food court + pasadizos, etc Todo eso conforma el mall.

No puede haber un mall dentro de un mall. El mall es el todo y punto.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Oscaredificios said:


> Repito lo que yo quiero, es COMPARAR y "ahora si lo quiero hacer", QUIERO COMPARAR SOLO EL MALL DE SAGA con los otros MALL DE SAGA que se contruirán en los MEGA PLAZAS O MALL PLAZAS.
> 
> Quiero saber eso, y ver cuan pequeño es el MALL DE SAGA DE AREQUIPA.
> 
> Saluti a tutti.


No existe tal cosa como Mall de Saga dentro de Mega Plaza o Mall Plaza.
Saga Falabella es una tienda que se instala en centros comerciales. En el caso del Mall de Cayma las tiendas ancla son Saga Falabella y el supermercado que está abajo.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Oscaredificios said:


> NOOOO ESTAS MUY EQUIVOCADO. Ese MALL lo hizo SAGA FALABELLA sola para ella, después puso en alquiler la zona del patio de comidas, la zona del cine y las del supermercado.
> 
> Pero SAGA FALABELLA ha construido SOLA ese edificio. No lo hicieron otras personas a las cuales SAGA FALABELLA después contacto para que se hiciera cargo de todo ese edificio.


Eso no tiene nada que ver. Saga Falabella sigue siendo tienda ancla así sea su propio centro comercial.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Oscaredificios said:


> Según como yo veo no es así y según lo que dicen varios arquitectos que conozco, me dicen que NO es así.
> 
> Claro Ustedes estan comparando EL MALL DE SAGA FALABELLA de Arequipa con MALL que en realidad NO tienen solo la tienda de SAGA, tienen muchas más tiendas.
> 
> ...



Yaaaaaaa, Oscaredificios, parale, no seas tan terco, caes en redundancias y te complicas la vida, de veras hermano, sigamos con el foro, con mas aportes y sin discusiones.

Ah y no me creo moderador.


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

Oscaredificios said:


> Con esto cierro el tema y no digo más.
> 
> HABLARÉ DE TIENDAS DE SAGA FALABELLA. (si una tienda resulta ser todo un MALL pues ya no se que decir.)
> 
> ...



Es lo mas sensato que has podido hacer, ya dejemoslo ahi, tema cerrado, esperamos que este thread no se cierre y a ver si alguien pone fotos actuales, Gracias.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ay!! Que tal discusión por saber qué es un mall... diccionario muchachos  aunque Perupd tiene razón


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

un mall dentro d otro mall :nuts: :nuts: 
creo q los arquitectos q consultas no saben las definiciones exactas.
sigamos con el tema ademas este thread lo cree necesariament para hablar d este c.c.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

*Nuevo en el SCC*

 Hola a todos, soy de Aqp. desde hace algun tiempo he venido siguiendo los threads del Incascraper, lamentablemente no se que pasaba con mi registro, hasta que me canse y le mande un correo a los webmaster de scc para admitir mi registro ,y bien ya estoy aqui para colaborar con estos interesantes foros :banana: 



Oscaredificios said:


> Con esto cierro el tema y no digo más.
> HABLARÉ DE TIENDAS DE SAGA FALABELLA. (si una tienda resulta ser todo un MALL pues ya no se que decir.)
> 
> No creo que fuera de Lima haya una tienda del tamaño de la tienda de SAGA FALABELLA que tenemos en la ciudad de Arequipa.


Veo que hay una pequeña discusion, para oscar te adjunto la siguiente informacion extraida de la mima pagina de falabella chile para que tengas una idea del tamaño de las tiendas del grupo en PERU: 

*Tiendas por departamento (m2 de venta neta)*
N° Tienda Superficie Apertura
1 San Isidro 11.848 1995
2 San Miguel 10.767 1995
3 Jockey Plaza 10.739 1997
4 Lima Centro 4.565  1998
5 Trujillo 569 2001
6 Chiclayo 356 2001
7 Piura 2.485 2001
*8 Arequipa 4.915 2002*
9 Miraflores 7.074 oct-05
10 Chiclayo Mall 3.709 oct-05
11 Megaplaza 9.096 oct-06
12 Cajamarca 998 mar-07
13 Ica 660 may-07
TOTAL 67.781

Como ves la tienda de Arequipa es la mas grande de provincias ( hasta el momento)... Mas informacion Aqui


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Interesante, thread. En las fotos se me hace desconocido el Saga jaja, que pena por el banneo de Oscarín, que habrá hecho jajaja.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Muy buena informacion jpaulg y bienevenido al foro


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

El mall de Arequipa lo inicio Saga Falabella...de ahi le vino la idea de pooner un patio de comoidas y de ahi le dijo a Cineplanet que instale una tienda alli.....y entocnes Saga vio que estaba creando un mall....nadie sabe a ciencia cierta si el mall es solo de Saga si bien es cierto Sga lo concibio como tienda en un principio depsues lo convirtio en Mall donde saga es una tienda ancla......es un mall.....no importa quien lo inicio o quien lo concibio....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

libidito said:


> El mall de Arequipa lo inicio Saga Falabella...de ahi le vino la idea de pooner un patio de comoidas y de ahi le dijo a Cineplanet que instale una tienda alli.....y entocnes Saga vio que estaba creando un mall....nadie sabe a ciencia cierta si el mall es solo de Saga si bien es cierto Sga lo concibio como tienda en un principio depsues lo convirtio en Mall donde saga es una tienda ancla......es un mall.....no importa quien lo inicio o quien lo concibio....


No.. De hecho Todo el proyecto fue concebido desde el inicio (ver el articulo posteado en el comienzo del thread) Al momento de su inaguracion se dio a conocer el nombre definitivo : "Mall Saga Falabella" e iniciaron operaciones la tienda principal, el food court, los multicines y 25% de las tiendas menores, en el sotano funcionaba una tienda outlet de ropa con yaya , luego al cabo de un año a dos cambio a su nuevo inquilino "EL Super" un supermercado local..


----------



## sarfresh_1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Muy buena información al respecto, hace algún tiempo una amiga que trabaja en Topy Top, algo asi como supervisora en las tiendas de provincias, me comentaba que la tienda SAGA FALABELLA de Arequipa era casi del mismo tamaño de la que tienen en el jirón de La Unión, en Lima, y veo que no se equivocaba, bueno también me dijo que era la más grande de todo el interior del país y la más completa, porque incluso la que abrieron en el Real Plaza de Chiclayo, a pesar de ser regular, aun presenta grandes vacíos, como que falta llenar y no esta muy surtida , habría que esperar la opinión de algún forista, que no necesariamente sea chiclayano.....
Al parecer el MALL SAGA de Arequipa, fue el primero en provincias, y aunque algunos traten de minimizarlo, claro que es un mall, hasta me atrevería decir que parece tener las mismas dimensiones del otrora gran centro comercial CAMINO REAL...Tomemos en cuenta que Camino Real, no tenia una tienda Ancla como saga falabella de Arequipa, o un Multicines....recuerdo que había un scala, pero era chico...es obvio que no incluyo las torres de Camino Real para hacer estas comparaciones .....
Al parecer fue en Arequipa donde el grupo SAGA FALABELLA se decide a arriesgar en construir sus propios centros comerciales..Así como en Mega Plaza de Lima Norte se deciden crear su propio hiper mercado .....
MAS FOTOS DE ESTE MALL, POR FAVOR...........:banana:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ese es el Saga que es de color Azul????


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Ese es el Saga que es de color Azul????


No es "Azul", es lila y porqué la pregunta?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

No me gusta mucho su color, pero por dentro es bien bacán....


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

jpaulg said:


> No.. De hecho Todo el proyecto fue concebido desde el inicio (ver el articulo posteado en el comienzo del thread) Al momento de su inaguracion se dio a conocer el nombre definitivo : "Mall Saga Falabella" e iniciaron operaciones la tienda principal, el food court, los multicines y 25% de las tiendas menores, en el sotano funcionaba una tienda outlet de ropa con yaya , luego al cabo de un año a dos cambio a su nuevo inquilino "EL Super" un supermercado local..


Entonces aclara mucho mas las cosas es un mall de saga, asi de facil....caso cerrado...es un mall concebido desde el principio como tal.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

deberian hacer un thread parecido a este sobre el saga de chiclayo


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> deberian hacer un thread parecido a este sobre el saga de chiclayo


:sleepy: ash no!!!! sino después tendremos 10 threads uno por cada Saga en Perú.!! en todo caso para comparar la arquitectura y el diseño interior de c/u se podría hacer un solo thread de ellos, aunque todos son casi iguales eh..!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

entonces porque no aca!!!


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

No mas threads por cada tienda, seria un caos,,,, Este interesante thread se debe a la portada que Arkinka le dio al proyecto del primer MALL fuera de lima de esa epoca y resalta el punto de vista Arquitectonico.
A no ser que existan mas Portadas de Arkinka de proyectos similares, valdria la pena ponerlos en este thread tambien..
Por cierto lo que mas me gusta de este centro comercial es la elegancia de sus interiores y la clarabolla de las escaleras mecanicas..


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

entonces si Arkinka no publica acerca de los ptoyectos en otros lugares, no vale la pona ponaerlos aca, no me parece


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Arkinka también publicó sobre el Real Plaza de Chiclayo.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Aedus said:


> Arkinka también publicó sobre el Real Plaza de Chiclayo.


Si exacto, también del Falabella en Miraflores.....


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Excelente, si las tienen a la mano posteenlas para contribuir con este thread.


----------



## chalo151 (Jun 18, 2010)

se sabe algo de la remodelacion de saga falabella?


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Cuando viaje a Arequipa hacìa mis compras ahì a diario, en "El super" y en las noches lucìa repletoo!!.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Y sige estando repleto.. me gustaba mucho más el orden de antes.. a la nueva remodelación.. unas fotos para revivir el thread no estarían mal.


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

tacall said:


> Y sige estando repleto.. me gustaba mucho más el orden de antes.. a la nueva remodelación.. unas fotos para revivir el thread no estarían mal.



Con la remodelación y nuevas tiendas posiblemente un Tottus y tiendas menores habra que seguir el hilo del Mall de Saga AQP


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

yo creo que en este mall se implementara un TOTTUS SUPER


----------

